# Amazonia Aqua Soil mixed w/ Eco Complete



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

never done it, be nice to here form someone who has. 

my guess is it wont do anything good. just watering down a great product aqua soil with eco. but if your getting a good price on it then why not give it a try. 

is it used?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Why would you mix the two? Eco-Complete is inert, overpriced black gravel that merely absorbs fertilizer. Since it's heavier than Aquasoil, it's going to settle to the bottom and break down your Aquasoil much more quickly than normal in the process. Pick one or the other.


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if it might be useful in a new tank to kickstart the plants with the Amazonia,,,, then as it breaks down start adding ferts and ride it out from there


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

bankruptjojo said:


> never done it, be nice to here form someone who has.
> 
> my guess is it wont do anything good. just watering down a great product aqua soil with eco. but if your getting a good price on it then why not give it a try.
> 
> is it used?


Always wondered too. My buddy Dave, who sells utah dragon stone, has it mixed with aquasoil already. It's his extra 20+ lbs. 
yeah just trading a few plants for it 

Technically new



somewhatshocked said:


> Why would you mix the two? Eco-Complete is inert, overpriced black gravel that merely absorbs fertilizer. Since it's heavier than Aquasoil, it's going to settle to the bottom and break down your Aquasoil much more quickly than normal in the process. Pick one or the other.


I purchased used aquasoil from a local here. He had it sat out in the sun to dry it. 
I'm just a little worried it lost its buffering capabilities Amd he said he also used it as an experiment to try killing types of algae. He says he used hydrogen peroxide in it and I'm afraid it broke it down quite a bit. 

Should I be worried? I was planning on placing the aquasoil/complete combo over my soil now.

What you think?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since you don't know exactly what it will do or what kind of shape it is in, you probably should not use it in a tank that's presently got livestock in it.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Since you don't know exactly what it will do or what kind of shape it is in, you probably should not use it in a tank that's presently got livestock in it.


No livestock will be in the tank. It's a grow tank with just plants and a ton of co2. 

Ill take a look at it, but Ill take your advice


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it's a tank just for plants, then you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I got my 75g it came with amazonia/eco complete mixed. My Amazonia is more like powder now but it still does a great job with the plants, and the eco complete helps the plants stay in the substrate. Unfortunately due to all the breaking down, I am planning on topping the current mix with Tahitian moon sand since it's better for cories.


----------

